# Necessary to align after replacing ball joints?



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I need to have my upper and lower ball joints replaced just on my left side, but Pep boys said I need an alignment as well, but it's like $65 for an alignment. Is the alignment necessary or should I just go without it but if the alignment is bad go back and get it done?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Nope, no alignment is necessary with new joints. However, sounds like the shop wasn't forcing an alignment down your throat, but they just noticed poor tire wear or something which indicated to them that it was out of alignment.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Well actually, pep boys suggests an alignment everytime I go for no matter what it is, and since I have brand new tires, I'm sure they didn't notice any wear. Thanks for the advice, I'll tell them that I don't want it.


----------

